

Multiplayer 0x10c testing [Streaming] - Newky
http://www.twitch.tv/notch

======
rauljara
The streaming session is over. Here is the link to the archive in case anyone
is too lazy to find it on the page: <http://www.twitch.tv/notch/b/336813987>

The game seems much shoot-ier than what I was imagining from the description.
But maybe this is only a small portion of the actual gameplay.

~~~
gebe
It's anyone's guess really but I interpreted it as a test of the networking
code more than anything else. I don't think he is making a fast paced shooter
:)

------
deweller
This video reports over 4 million views. The early interest around this game
is mind boggling.

~~~
duck
That is total views on his channel. The 0x10c testing video[1] only has about
5500.

[1]: <http://www.twitch.tv/notch/b/336813987>

------
gebe
Recording: <http://www.twitch.tv/notch/b/336813987>

------
eslachance
I foresee how the FPS aspect could come into play when dealing with pirates or
aliens boarding the ship, for example. I hope he keeps that aspect of the
game.

------
Hominem
I am kind of thinking this will be FTL but you will be able to board and fight
off boarders yourself in first person as well as program various ship systems.

------
Inversechi
... looks like I just missed out :/ Did anyone catch this?

~~~
agscala
If you click the videos tab at the bottom you can watch the archived
recording. It looks like it's only 30 mins long

~~~
Inversechi
Thanks!

------
89a
looks like his initial plans were too ambitious, he wasn't skilled enough to
pull them off or just got bored and decided to pivot it into a more FPS style
game.

~~~
ChrisClark
This was the first test of the network code.

The DCPU computer and 3D vector display were already completed long ago.

